
Researchers use CRISPR to repair genetic defect that causes blindness - thebeardisred
http://www.dispatchtribunal.com/researchers-use-crispr-to-repair-genetic-defect-that-causes-blindness/12510/
======
adenadel
This is really cool, but scientists have been using other vectors to cure
inherited retinal diseases for several years.[0] Eric Pierce at the Ocular
Genomics Institute gave a talk on his lab's work that I was able to attend.
They have been doing really cool work without CRISPR, although it wouldn't
surprise me if they were looking into using it now.

0\.
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=19953081](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=19953081)

